# Marklin Rail and switches (gauge 1 / g scale)



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the catalogue. spring loaded joiners etc 

Any experience out there with this manufacturer?


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

You can't run LGB wheelsets on the old line, however the new switches are of Hübner design, and if they are still made like Hübner made them, then they are fine with LGB wheelsets.
Code 197

I use Peco #1 code 200 track myself because most people I know have LGB and they can still come and run at my place on the Peco track.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

But for "closer to scale" flanges than LGB they are quite ok, kind of the "LGB track of 1", sturdy and good.
I only have a few lengths myself.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - Marklin made their first ready-to-run trainset in 1891. I'm sure that there must be literallymillions of people out there, living and dead, with experience of the world's oldest model train manufacturers.

AFAIR they have yet to make a piece of junk. Certainly, my fifty-five-year-old stuff still runs as though it was made yesterday.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

